# LG, iPhone oder Samsung ?



## mile25 (14. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin..
 
Ihr könnt sehen dass ich unschlüssig bin welches Handy ich kaufen soll, oben sind noch einmal die Modelle aufgelistet. Mein Nokia ist auch nach langer Zeit kaputt gegangen und jetzt wir des halt Zeit ein neues zu kaufen ^^ Viele haben mir zu den Modellen geraten aber jetzt muss man sich ja auch für eins entscheiden.
 
Was für eins habt ihr und könnt ihr mir einen kleinen Tipp geben wo man einige finden kann ? Wichtig ist aber dass es nicht mehr als 300&#8364; kostet...
 
Kann man damit was anfangen ? Welches habt ihr und was ist euer Rat an mich ? Hoffentlich bekomme ich einige Tipps denn ohne Handy geht ja nicht...


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2015)

Wichtig ist aber dass es nicht mehr als 300&#8364; kostet... 
Das IPhone scheidet schonmal aus.

 

Um welches LG und welches Samsung handelt es sich? Die Hersteller haben beide mehr als eines im Angebot. Ansonsten käme es noch drauf an, was dir an den Smarthpones wichtig ist.


----------



## kristiann (15. Februar 2015)

Ach, ein Nokia hält auch Wochen aus..wir kennen ja alle den Vergleich von iPhone und Nokia  Ne aber dass waren für mich damals die besten Handys aber leider sind die jetzt zu Windows Phones geworden |-( Ich habe dann nach einem gesucht welcher auch leicht zu bedienen ist und bin dann auch bei LG gelandet, seit dem kaufe ich meine Handys nur von LG. Das letzte habe ich auf http://www.7mobile.de/handys/lg/ gekauft und soweit passte mir auch alles !
 
Ich war auch zufrieden denn ich beispielsweise bin einer der oft im Netz ist und demnach kommt mir auch so eine Flat gut. Suchst du denn ausschließlich nach einem Handy oder willst du dir auch paar Zusatzleistung holen ? Und was gibt denn dein Budget so her ?
Finde dass es besser ist wenn man sich selber einen Überblick holt..so geht man auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## OldboyX (15. Februar 2015)

Windows Phone rockt. Nokia Lumia 930 oder 830.


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Februar 2015)

Geschmackssache. Du könntest auch ein gebrauchtes iPhone nehmen. In Sachen Sicherheit und Verlässlichkeit ist Apple Android und Windows Phone weit voraus (und das sage ich als Androidnutzer). Es kommt auch ein wenig auf den Nutzen an. Privathandy zum Rumdaddeln und möglichst Barrierefrei was Software angeht oder ist das egal?


----------



## OldboyX (16. Februar 2015)

Naja, diese Generalisierungen sind doch Blödsinn. Anhand von privat genutzten Geräten kann man nicht beurteilen, dass Apple in Sachen Verlässlichkeit und Sicherheit "weit voraus" sei?. Das sind in jedem Fall zu wenige Geräte. Noch dazu waren die ganzen iCloud Hacks doch groß in den ganzen Medien.

 

Ich für meinen Geschmack finde Windows Phone für alle die an Windows gewohnt sind und einen Windows Rechner haben die beste Lösung. An den Rechner stecken und alles klappt. Dateien verschieben, sichern usw. alles ohne Zusatzsoftware.


----------



## Tille31314 (26. März 2015)

Also wenn, dann nimm ein LG Smartphone   hatte bis jetzt Samsung, iPhone und jetzt zwar kein LG, aber beim Samsung hatte ich irgendwann Probleme, dass es sich ständig aufhang. das iPhone hatte die üblichen macken, dass der Powerbutton deffekt ging.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. März 2015)

Als langjähriger (und inzw. enttäuschter) Samsung-Nutzer bin ich jetzt auch mal zu Nokia Lumia und Windows gewechselt. Und ich muss sagen: Warum habe ich das noch nicht früher gemacht?


----------



## Thoor (26. März 2015)

Ich verwende mein Lumia 1020 sowohl geschäftlich als auch privat. Vorallem im Bezug auf das geschäftliche Umfeld möchte ich nie mehr was anderes, der Umstieg vom IPhone 4 hat sich total gelohnt.


----------



## Tulpe027 (18. April 2015)

Ich habe seit Jahren Samsung und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Noch nie gab es Probleme, weder mit dem Handy noch mit der Software. Ich nutze es aber auch noch Privat und dadurch wird es auch nicht besonders auf die Probe gestellt muss ich dazu sagen.


----------



## gravityman (19. April 2015)

Hallo. Nokia Lumia RULES !


----------

